# KAHR Pistols



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked this up for $400  including tax, out the door. Was only looking but when I picked it up everything was so tight it was almost as if it was unfired. Put 300 rounds through it this weekend to break it in. No malfunctions, and fits my hand like a dream.

I got a Blade Tech iwb holster that's made for a Glock 34, fits like a glove. 




Even the retention is good...


----------



## Dame (Jul 6, 2015)

Kahrs are notoriously tight. My PM40 was the same.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

My CW9 is still not broken in after ~300 rds, the recoil spring is not breaking in at all.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't believe how good this Glock 34 holster is fitting...probably good for any of the Kahrs.





Edit to add:^
the retention on it is good enough that I can hold it upside down and give it a pretty good shake and it still stays in. So, check out the BladeTech IWB for G34 if you have a Kahr.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> My CW9 is still not broken in after ~300 rds, the recoil spring is not breaking in at all.


Lol! Exactly! The only thing close to a malfunction I had was on the very first round I didn't rack the slide back far enough and caused a miss-feed, but that was my fault and not the weapon.

I said oh s*** I gotta really slingshot this thing, and the first 300 were flawless. I think I love this thing.


----------

